# Dryer balls, thank you KP



## CLKnitter (May 30, 2013)

So I had some wool I didn't have enough to do anything. 
I made some dryer balls.

I have to say THANK YOU! 
One comforter went down from over an hour to less than 20 minutes to dry.
My favorite was my down comforter, normally 3 hours and it took all of 45 minutes.
My jeans and heavy duty work clothes are taking 20 minutes.

I have the commercial spike balls but they really only helped with softening & getting rid of the pet hair.

Combining 4 spikes and 4 wool dryer balls, now I have to wait for the washing machine to finish, so I can dry a new load.

This is rocking my world. 

Thank you
MaryAnn


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I haven't tried either but will have to make some for DD... and get her some spike balls. With 3 cats, her clothes come out of the dryer with hair on them!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Love the spike balls for softening and getting the hair and things off clothes, haven't tried the wool balls, but keep moving the down on my list of things to make, sounds like it would be a good idea to get a move on and get them done.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Looks like I just added something to my to do list. thanks


----------



## CLKnitter (May 30, 2013)

I had to use 4 spike balls to get what the commercial says. I have 7 inside animals, so that could be the reason

I love the combination of the 2 types. No hair and less dryer time is a beautiful thing.

I did find that wetting the wool before I wound it helped huge. 
I didn't secure mine well so I do have one that is trying to come loose.

Any help in that department would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Try putting that ball with a loose end in a knee high or bottom of some pantyhose,,,, (Wet it good first) and then throw in dryer. It should refelt together.


----------



## CLKnitter (May 30, 2013)

Thanks, I didn't think of that!

I've been on the quest of fighting skunk and cat since 4am. 

I love this site!

MaryAnn


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

This is the first time that I've heard of a spike ball. What is it?

I love my yarn balls. I used wee bits of leftover yarn for the center of one of my balls.


----------



## CLKnitter (May 30, 2013)

They look like a dog's ball with spikes, just made with harder plastic and no squeaky.

Don't know where you're from, but I get mine at Bed, Bath and Beyond with their 20% discount coupon.

Last time I bought them it was $9.99 US, for 2. Which is why I use coupons. They are a little over the top in pricing.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a GE profile dryer high efficiancy.In my owner's manual it says dryer balls will not work, I wonder why.I think these companies are in cahoots with the makers of dryer sheets


----------



## CLKnitter (May 30, 2013)

My dryer is a GE Profile and its always taken 1 1/2 hours minimum to get anything dry. I've owned it for 13 years and hated it.

It's probably on its last leg, but it's never worked this well since the day I bought it.

Mine definitely doesn't like the hottest setting with the dryer balls. It shuts down, everything is wet and cold.

Perm press cycle, it's getting it done. I monitor for around 20 minutes.

I'm in a huge need for a new dryer and I guarantee it won't be GE anything.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

CLKnitter said:


> My dryer is a GE Profile and its always taken 1 1/2 hours minimum to get anything dry. I've owned it for 13 years and hated it.
> 
> It's probably on its last leg, but it's never worked this well since the day I bought it.
> 
> ...


It's the washing machine that I really hate,it's a top loader high efficiancy.The clothes are supposed to be scrunched into balls not spread out, the washing cycle is very different from a regular washer,uses very little water.I find it's really difficult to load the washer so the load is balanced.I won't be purchasing this brand again


----------



## CLKnitter (May 30, 2013)

I've heard that about the HE top loaders. Any brand

I have my heart set on a front loader. They, also have issues.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

CLKnitter said:


> They look like a dog's ball with spikes, just made with harder plastic and no squeaky.
> 
> Don't know where you're from, but I get mine at Bed, Bath and Beyond with their 20% discount coupon.
> 
> Last time I bought them it was $9.99 US, for 2. Which is why I use coupons. They are a little over the top in pricing.


Thanks. That is a little pricey but I will look for a coupon. I've got a new washer and dryer and I couldn't be happier. The washer is a front loader and it is so quiet. It holds at least 3X as much as my old washer. The dryer is fast (dryer balls make it faster). I don't know why I waited to buy...now I need to train myself to only do laundry every three days! I've move the hamper so I don't see it.


----------



## CLKnitter (May 30, 2013)

You, give me hope. 
Some one who loves their washer and dryer

Thanks,
MaryAnn


----------



## Mei50 (May 14, 2012)

Please excuse for my ignorance on this matter, what is spikes/dryer balls? I sure could use them, I laundry everyday, have two GD living with me, please enlighten me thank you! Mei


----------



## CLKnitter (May 30, 2013)

The spikes are a commercial ball. They cost 9.99 US, which I have issues with. You get 2, for 10 bucks and tax.

Sorry too much money, so I use coupons.

Mine are blue, they have all the spikes my dogs should love, but don't.

Must be a smelly thing. One of my dogs just has to play ball all day and every day, he spits these things out.

Dryer balls, are little gems that are produced from scraps.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey, I just wish I could hhave all your used dryer sheets. I use them as backing for quilting scenes for my crazy quilts. Making quilt for the fair re: My PTSD re: son's Iraqi PTSD front and back forum for expressing my feelings and experiences and my son's too.


----------



## connorpass (Apr 19, 2012)

How do you make a dryer ball? Sounds like something I'd like to try using.


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

my dryer says no dryer sheet so not sure if balls would be acceptable have to use fabric softener


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

During my stay in the hospital, I missed the laundry ball. could some one please publish the "how to do" pattern again? Thank you.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

How do you make "a wool dryer ball"? And does it have to be WOOL or can it be Acrylic?


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

There are quite a few posts about making dryer balls; just use the search engine above, and have fun making them!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Sounds as if lots of us want to know how to make a dryer ball, and I want to know if it has to be WOOL or can it be Acrylic or other manmade fibre... etc.

Recently bad to buy new dryer, and it just doesn't DRY like any of my old ones. (Beginning to see why "everyone" ... well it seems like everyone ... complains that new appliances aren't as good as they used to be. They certainly COST a lot more!)


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a lot of wool left over and would love to make the dryer balls. Can someone explain how to make them please?


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Running for a post it note pad! Gotta get spike balls!
hair today hair tomorrow... hair everwhere no matter how much I dust! No wonder they call them dust bunnies.. how they multiply. Amazing.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

My dryer is the clothes-line in my back yard. (Spring, summer and fall) clothes drying in the sun and breeze.... In the winter the warm basement is great for drying clothes quickly....never breaks down....costs nothing.. no harm to the environment.....and you cant beat the smell of freshly laundered clothes, straight off the outside "line".

This is just IMHO.


----------



## kashka (May 14, 2011)

What r dryer balls and how do u make them?


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

What "search engine above"???? please


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I've tried line drying -- my mother never had a dryer (who did in those days?) -- in my experience I've frequently had to REwash almost everything because of bird poop. (Have you SEEN how much a pigeon or seagull can produce???)


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Angela W said:


> I've tried line drying -- my mother never had a dryer (who did in those days?) -- in my experience I've frequently had to REwash almost everything because of bird poop. (Have you SEEN how much a pigeon or seagull can produce???)


Guess we're lucky....none of that around here....we do have birds and pigeons, but I think they are trained to NOT poop on the clothes....lol


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I've looked online and I've found someone's instructions "how to make a wool dryer ball"... now can someone please tell me what "Wool Roving" is? I've never heard of it, and looking at the pictures of it on the site, I've never seen it either!

I gather from the "instructions" that the dryer balls HAVE to be made of real wool, not anything manmade, acrylic etc.

Help please, I'd still like to know what to use, and how to do it!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Angela W said:


> What "search engine above"???? please


At top of page click on search . Type in dryer balls. Should bring up all posts on the subject.


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

The dryer balls are wool so that they can be washed and felted.
However with lots of different scraps I have started cheating and using acrylic too. I save all my cut offs in a jar and when I have enough - I wad them up and start to wind yarn around them making a tight ball the core. The inner ball can be any yarn -super wash, cotton or acrylic. Then I wrap wool on the out side. Wool that can be felted. A nice thick layer of wool until the ball I am winding is bigger than a tennis ball. When it is big enough I thread the end into a darning needle and pull it back and forth through the ball I made and bury the end of the yarn. Then put your ball into a stocking and knot and wash and dry a couple of times with the rest of your clothes until it has felted and the yarn is not loose. There you have your own dryer ball.
I am not fond of the new washers either. At the cabin I have a whirlpool he front loader and I don't always think it does a good job cleaning our clothes. 
We really researched our new washer at home and decided on a Maytag Centennial. It weighs the clothes and only adds just enough water so I was still having a little trouble with the cleaning. But I found a cheat...since it is a top loader I fool it into thinking there is more clothes in it by adding 4-8 cups of water. Then it uses a little more water and gets our clothes clean. 
Maybe some of you have cheats like this to share I would love to hear
Mary Jo from Wisconsin
http://whatzitknitz.com/


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

Anna3703 said:


> My dryer is the clothes-line in my back yard. (Spring, summer and fall) clothes drying in the sun and breeze.... In the winter the warm basement is great for drying clothes quickly....never breaks down....costs nothing.. no harm to the environment.....and you cant beat the smell of freshly laundered clothes, straight off the outside "line".
> 
> This is just IMHO.


I love the smell of fresh laundry just off the line! Unfortunately it also accumulates pollen, especially here in Western New York where we constantly have a good breeze off Lake Erie, and I have severe allergies. Even if I shake the laundry out before bringing it in, there's still pollen stuck in the fibers and that makes my life miserable. Also, the gas dryer does reduce the need for ironing, and I don't have time for ironing. However, if you don't have problems with pollen and don't mind a little extra ironing, the old fashioned clothesline is a wonderful thing.


----------



## obxamom (Apr 21, 2013)

CLKnitter said:


> I've heard that about the HE top loaders. Any brand
> 
> I have my heart set on a front loader. They, also have issues.


Have a front load and I can't wait for mine to break. I loathe that thing. If you don't but a stand sold separately then they sit way low and your bending over to take clothes oit not fun on the.back. Things like under wear socks get stuck in a rubber fold seal. I have had mine stop in mid cycle with an error message. I was washing cloth diapers it would not s tart again and the door locked so I couldn't get other out. Had to reboot the thing to unlock the door when I opened the door water came gushing out not pretty. Also when you take clothes out of the wash many clothes come out at once falling on the floor. If you don't clean the washer it will start to smell. I don't recommend them spend your money on yarn and needles


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Lolly12 said:


> It's the washing machine that I really hate,it's a top loader high efficiancy.The clothes are supposed to be scrunched into balls not spread out, the washing cycle is very different from a regular washer,uses very little water.I find it's really difficult to load the washer so the load is balanced.I won't be purchasing this brand again


I have a similar problem with a front loader. They have a tendency to leave a small amount of water which you can't get at to remove. Start to get a musty odor. Repair man suggested putting in a dryer sheet between washes. Water still there but musty odor gone. Water is sucked out before next cycle.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I am used now to my front loader because it does clean well, but I don't like much else about it. 

I prefer a top loader's freedom of lengthening, shortening, or omitting cycles, and pulling things out, and being able to dye, and felt with some control. I'd never try to dye in this machine, and I used to dye things with Rit all the time. Over dying fabric is fun. Felting is too iffy.
It also twists and wrinkles up the clothes badly. 
I'd rather a cheapo non digital top loader with big capacity. 

The dryer wads everything up and wrinkles things horribly. 
Won't dry a single bath mat or heavy towel. The old ones I had before were fine at about a fourth the price.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Anna3703 said:


> My dryer is the clothes-line in my back yard. (Spring, summer and fall) clothes drying in the sun and breeze.... In the winter the warm basement is great for drying clothes quickly....never breaks down....costs nothing.. no harm to the environment.....and you cant beat the smell of freshly laundered clothes, straight off the outside "line".
> 
> This is just IMHO.


I agree, unfortunately I live where I can't have a clothesline. Nothing smells better than freshly laundered, line dried clothes.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Do you mean that you tie wool yarn together and wind it into a ball and put it in an old sock or nylon stocking toe? Does that make things dry faster? I have seen the dryer balls for sale in stores, but I didn't know what they were for. I don't watch TV.
Carol K in OH


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

Exactly you wind a ball and then tie it into an old sock for washing and felting. Once it is felted you take it out of the sock and throw it in to the dryer with your clothes. Really helps to shorten dryer time and to fluff up clothes.
Of course nothing helps save money on drying like good old fashioned hanging your clothes outside in the summer
Mary Jo
http://whatzitknitz.com/


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks! And yes, I do hang my clothes outdoors in the warm weather. I like the smell, like everybody else. But I also enjoy the process of pinning them up and taking them down. And I like to iron. I don't cook, but I love to handle clothing!
Carol K in OH


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I just throw a dry large bath towel in with every dryer load - it cuts drying time a lot. As for the fabric softener sheets, they leave gunk on the filter screen. If you use those, remove the screen, wash it with hot soapy water, rinse well; the water should freely go through the screen. I had a friend whose dryer caught fire because the air didn't circulate well. The dryer repair guy told her to keep this screen washed on a monthly basis to lengthen the life of the dryer and dry faster!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Lolly12 said:


> It's the washing machine that I really hate,it's a top loader high efficiancy.The clothes are supposed to be scrunched into balls not spread out, the washing cycle is very different from a regular washer,uses very little water.I find it's really difficult to load the washer so the load is balanced.I won't be purchasing this brand again


Lolly, I find very full loads that are similar weight, just jeans-just sheets,etc, wash nicely. In only a half load, yep, imbalances every time. Or mixed, what a mess!


----------



## IowaKntr (Mar 22, 2013)

Sounds great--how do you make them?


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

fstknitter said:


> I have a similar problem with a front loader. They have a tendency to leave a small amount of water which you can't get at to remove. Start to get a musty odor. Repair man suggested putting in a dryer sheet between washes. Water still there but musty odor gone. Water is sucked out before next cycle.





obxamom said:


> Have a front load and I can't wait for mine to break. I loathe that thing. . . . . If you don't clean the washer it will start to smell.


I was told that you need to leave the door open to let the washer dry out. Else you could get mold growing inside the washer because of the tight seal and a dark, moist interior. Leaving the door open a bit after each load does avoid that musty smell. It can just be a nuisance when you have a tight space for your washer/dryer and you keep bumping into the door that is hanging open.


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

Did you make them and if so how. I would love the time on the drye . Thanks


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

barcar said:


> Thanks. That is a little pricey but I will look for a coupon. I've got a new washer and dryer and I couldn't be happier. The washer is a front loader and it is so quiet. It holds at least 3X as much as my old washer. The dryer is fast (dryer balls make it faster). I don't know why I waited to buy...now I need to train myself to only do laundry every three days! I've move the hamper so I don't see it.


I don't know where you are located, but I got my first dryer balls in the Christmas Tree Shop for about $2. I have seen them as recently as Apr. when I was there last. Didn't take note of the price since I didn't need any.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Anna3703 said:


> My dryer is the clothes-line in my back yard. (Spring, summer and fall) clothes drying in the sun and breeze.... In the winter the warm basement is great for drying clothes quickly....never breaks down....costs nothing.. no harm to the environment.....and you cant beat the smell of freshly laundered clothes, straight off the outside "line".
> 
> This is just IMHO.


My Mom use to all year.. frozen long johns! I remember that! I use to..but can't make the up/down with baskets. Like the NEW dryers..


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I also love my washer and dryer. Front loader, I use far less water, soap, and it has sensor so you only use the amt needed to wash the size of your load. It has a hand wash cycle which is fabulous for delicate knitted items or hand made quilts. Dryer senses the amount of moisture in the clothes and adjusts the drying time. Cut drying time in half or more. Love Love Love. Maybe I will try the spike balls to see if they will lower drying time. I was taught to add a dry towel. It suppose to help absorb moisture and therefore cut down on dryer time.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

CLKnitter said:


> I've heard that about the HE top loaders. Any brand
> 
> I have my heart set on a front loader. They, also have issues.


I have a Maytag front loader. Love love love it except you have to use a washer cleaner every couple of weeks (Tide makes them), because it starts to smell stale in the washer. I don't think it drains totally because it's a front loader. Uses much less water though.


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

No one should ever use dryer sheets in the dryer, they are carcinogenic.They are good to repel mosquitoes. Put one in pocket or waistband, those bugs run the other way. The sheets are also good to loosen burnt food in pots and pans. Put the sheet/s on food, sprinkle with a little water and let sit for about an hour. One of the plastic scrapers will easily remove the burned food. Now with this in mind, why would anyone want to "wear" dryer sheets?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

They sell them most anywhere in the states now.. I got mine at Wal Mart and toss them when they fell apart.. so they were probably cheap knock offs... blue with spikes.. anyway I think I saw them at the grocery store too... look around you will see them... with varied prices... I am seriosly going to do up some dryer (wool) balls.. actually I can get some at the 'Artisian Store' here for $4.00 a pair.. might be worth picking them up and saving my wool.. LOL


----------



## antymr (Aug 18, 2011)

I inadvertnly washed a wool afgan, result felted. Any suggestions as to how I could make dryer balls out of my disaster?
Thanks much


----------



## GrammaBarbie (Jun 19, 2013)

So how do you make a dryer ball? With 2 young grandsons living with me we are always washing bluejeans and it takes forever to dry.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a front loader and so far I have not had a problem with odor although I have heard of this complaint from others. The salesman suggested that I run a load with bleach every so often to keep this odor from occurring. I do no always do that but I do leave my door open for awhile and I dry the rubber boot thingy in front when I am through washing. So far so good. As for as the clothes falling out I put my laundry basket in front when I start to unload the washer and this catches anything that might fall. =fstknitter]I have asimilar problem with a fr ont loader. They have a tendency to leave a small amount of water which you can't get at to remove. Start to get a musty odor. Repair man suggested putting in a dryer sheet between washes. Water still there but musty odor gone. Water is sucked out before next cycle.[/quote]


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

we used to use tennis balls in with comforters, but I suppose the synthetic fluff/rubber is not so hot on clothes.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Angela W said:


> I've tried line drying -- my mother never had a dryer (who did in those days?) -- in my experience I've frequently had to REwash almost everything because of bird poop. (Have you SEEN how much a pigeon or seagull can produce???)


One pigeon to another, flying over Wimbledon,"Takes the skill out of it,doesn't it?"
One Wimbledon fan to another,after being "christened","Got any toilet paper?".Friend "Don't bother,it'll be miles away by now".
Sorry,couldn't stop myself,off to cheer for Andy now.Lindseymary


----------



## reader (Jul 16, 2011)

how do you make wool dryer balls and do they need care? And how big? Are the spike balls the same as you can get at the dollar store, they are usually blue?


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

Isn't there a store somewhere you could try the W/D before purchase? I thought I had seen an ad somewhere one could try and I thought this was great, at least you could see what issues you would have to deal with. Tho, all aside, I believe there is NO perfect machine dryer/washer that everyone will like, so be sure before you buy, hate to think of anyone going thru such misery for so many years before the darn thing gives up the ghost and you must go shopping again. I, for years never even had a dryer, hung on the line, or basement, garage, wherever I could, just got a dryer used, last year, and am tickled to death with it, but with my simple laundry, there really are no issues for me.
Oh, I use the spike balls, bought a couple at WM, I would never pay 10 dollars for something so darn simple, the manufacturers think women are clueless???????????????


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm "un"aware of wool dryer balls. Please enlighten me and how you make them. When do you use them, do they not shrink and become firmer?


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

OK, what are these wool dryer balls that you are so excited about? I have one of the spiked rubber balls, but would like to cut down dryer time. Could someone clue me in? Marilyn


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-83496-1.html

there are many posts regarding dryer balls...use search above and type in dryer balls....


----------



## lambchop7262 (Mar 6, 2013)

now i know what spike balls are! must try them as i have many furbabies.

ok, can you now tell me if the dryer balls must be made of wool or is acrylic workable?

thanks!


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

I seem to have missed out. What are wool balls? Do you make or buy them?


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

What are dryer balls? Are they just balls of yarn that have been felted? I'd like to dry things in less time. I have a washer and dryer (Hotpoint) that are 24 years old and still doing their jobs just fine. I don't want to jinx them!


----------



## Lhm (Apr 16, 2013)

How do you make dryer balls?


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd like to know, too.


----------



## maoadams (Feb 19, 2013)

CLKnitter said:


> They look like a dog's ball with spikes, just made with harder plastic and no squeaky.
> 
> Don't know where you're from, but I get mine at Bed, Bath and Beyond with their 20% discount coupon.
> 
> Last time I bought them it was $9.99 US, for 2. Which is why I use coupons. They are a little over the top in pricing.


I bought two spike balls for $3 at local drug store. I use the wool dryer balls, but I am going to try adding my spike balls back in to see if they will help speed things up even more. I'm all for saving energy!


----------



## stitchntime (Apr 27, 2013)

Help! I don't know what you are talking about. I see from someone's question what a spike ball is, but how do I make/use the 'yarn ball'. Any help cutting down drying time sounds great.


----------



## dogstocking (Feb 25, 2013)

This sounds so interesting...I missed the original...could someone link me up to dryer balls? Thanks!


----------



## colly (Apr 29, 2013)

I made my dryer balls with wool yarn wound into a ball about the size of a tennis ball, I then put on a layer of wool roving (bought at Michaels) over the yarn ball. I put them in a nylon stocking with a knot between each ball and washed in hot water with detergent. I did wash then a few times before they felted up nicely. Then threw them in the dryer. They have been in the dryer about 8 weeks. They work really well. My only complaint is that the laundry room is located next to my kitchen and family room and the balls are really noisy in the dryer. The wool roving discourages the balls from coming unwound... but if they are felted securely they won't come unwound so it really isn't necessary. I made some for my mother and she won't use them because her dryer is in a closet in her kitchen and they are too noisy for her.


----------



## dogstocking (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow. OK. thanks, I'll definitely try that! It's a great way to use up old,tired stash, too.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I would love to know about the knitted dryer balls. Haven't heard of them before. I have a GE profile washer and dryer and hate them both, for several reasons. However have you noticed that lots of clothing now says not to use softener? It is on the washing instruction tag. I pretty much have quit using any kind of softener except on towels and sheets.


----------



## stitchntime (Apr 27, 2013)

colly said:


> I made my dryer balls with wool yarn wound into a ball about the size of a tennis ball, I then put on a layer of wool roving (bought at Michaels) over the yarn ball. I put them in a nylon stocking with a knot between each ball and washed in hot water with detergent. I did wash then a few times before they felted up nicely. Then threw them in the dryer. They have been in the dryer about 8 weeks. They work really well. My only complaint is that the laundry room is located next to my kitchen and family room and the balls are really noisy in the dryer. The wool roving discourages the balls from coming unwound... but if they are felted securely they won't come unwound so it really isn't necessary. I made some for my mother and she won't use them because her dryer is in a closet in her kitchen and they are too noisy for her.


Thank you!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

so............how do you make these dryer balls???


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

barbdpayne said:


> I would love to know about the knitted dryer balls. Haven't heard of them before. I have a GE profile washer and dryer and hate them both, for several reasons. However have you noticed that lots of clothing now says not to use softener? It is on the washing instruction tag. I pretty much have quit using any kind of softener except on towels and sheets.


I use vinegar in place of fabric softener,it works well and also works to take odors from clothing.Lots of info on line about vinegar and all it's uses

:-D :-D


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

Does anyone have a pattern to make a dryer ball?


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Did I miss the directions for making these things? They sound amazing.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

rjhandmade said:


> I don't know where you are located, but I got my first dryer balls in the Christmas Tree Shop for about $2. I have seen them as recently as Apr. when I was there last. Didn't take note of the price since I didn't need any.


no Christmas Tree Shop here where else?


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Angela W said:


> What "search engine above"???? please


If you go to the top of this page, just under the bold heading of Knitting Paradise - Knitting and Crochet Forum, you will see lots of headings in blue print. The first line shows Home, Knitting Newsletter, Search, User List and Help. Just click on 'Search' and enter 'dryer balls' (without the apostrophes). You will find lots and lots of posts that tell you exactly how to make them and there will also be a link or two to directions elsewhere on line.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> I would love to know about the knitted dryer balls. Haven't heard of them before. I have a GE profile washer and dryer and hate them both, for several reasons. However have you noticed that lots of clothing now says not to use softener? It is on the washing instruction tag. I pretty much have quit using any kind of softener except on towels and sheets.


Besides the obvious carcenogenic that it gives off, what is the reason they give to not use them. I know that it will destroy the memory of Acrylic or any synthetic fibre and reduce it to the consistency of a very over boiled noodle. Just makes it limp as can be and it never goes back into shape. I have used safety pins stuck in a wash cloth to take up the static for the sweaters. Anyway, it would be interesting to know the reason they cite for not using the sheets.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks, stitchntime. I'm going to make one. My clothes take forever to dry.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I have some of the spiky plastic dryer balls but have never heard of the woolen ones. Is it better to buy some or are homemade ones just as good ?


----------



## mdok (Mar 20, 2013)

CL Knitter you should be able to refelt the dryer ball that is trying to come apart, placing it inside a leg of a panty hose, tying that off, and felt in the washing machine again to felt it more.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Why do you wet the wool dryer balls before putting in the dryer? Wouldn't this slow things down? Or have I got it backwards?


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

glnwhi said:


> no Christmas Tree Shop here where else?


Try a dollar store or even a hardware store,wallmart might have them or target


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmm, I may have to make some of these for my family and buy some spike balls, I have went a year without using my dryer! Even in the winter I have been able to hang everything outside. I love it!


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

Never heard of wool dryer balls! How , what size, what kind of yarn????? Sounds like a good thing.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a Maytag HE and love it. Seems to get the clothes really clean and they dry a lot faster in my old Sears dryer. Loading it is different, but once you get used to it it's not a problem. I would have preferred a front loader, but because I live in a mobile home it couldn't have one. The top loading HE washer spins a lot faster than the old agitator kind, but slower that a front loadeer.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm new, what are dryer balls????


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

I think I have seen the instructions some where but could someone tell me how to make a yarn ball? Does it have to be 100 per cent wool?


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

White vinegar in the rinse cycle will help with pet hair. Plus it's way cheaper.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Anna3703 said:


> My dryer is the clothes-line in my back yard. (Spring, summer and fall) clothes drying in the sun and breeze.... In the winter the warm basement is great for drying clothes quickly....never breaks down....costs nothing.. no harm to the environment.....and you cant beat the smell of freshly laundered clothes, straight off the outside "line".
> 
> This is just IMHO.


You are so lucky to have sun fresh clothes. I have allergies to just about everything outside and can't even open the windows. I can't use scented things either, so I soften my laundry with white vinegar in the last rinse. Now, I need to see about getting some of those spikey balls to take care of the dog fur that survives the washer and dryer.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

DeeDeeF said:


> I just throw a dry large bath towel in with every dryer load - it cuts drying time a lot. As for the fabric softener sheets, they leave gunk on the filter screen. If you use those, remove the screen, wash it with hot soapy water, rinse well; the water should freely go through the screen. I had a friend whose dryer caught fire because the air didn't circulate well. The dryer repair guy told her to keep this screen washed on a monthly basis to lengthen the life of the dryer and dry faster!


There was a television program about dryer fires, especially in laundramats, a few years ago. The chemicals build up on the inside of the dryer walls and can then catch fire. I use only white vinegar to rinse and soften my laundry.


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

antymr said:


> I inadvertnly washed a wool afgan, result felted. Any suggestions as to how I could make dryer balls out of my disaster?
> Thanks much


yes you can!. Cut up the pieces, roll them into a ball that is about of the size of a tennis ball or so, wrap wool yarn around to secure or if you can get some of the yarn loose from the afghan use that of course. Place in a sock or nylon, wash in hot water and a little soap with other garments (towels or jeans work great), dry in hot dryer, remove from sock and enjoy you new wool dryer balls. You might have to wash twice if more felting is needed of course.. Just think you have enough afghan to make some your your friends / family for little gifts, hmmm Christmas is coming


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

Is there a site on how to make the wool dryer balls?


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

oopsfiled said:


> Is there a site on how to make the wool dryer balls?


Look at the top of this page
click on "Search"
Type in "Dryer balls"
Voila!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Geeda602 said:


> No one should ever use dryer sheets in the dryer, they are carcinogenic.They are good to repel mosquitoes. Put one in pocket or waistband, those bugs run the other way. The sheets are also good to loosen burnt food in pots and pans. Put the sheet/s on food, sprinkle with a little water and let sit for about an hour. One of the plastic scrapers will easily remove the burned food. Now with this in mind, why would anyone want to "wear" dryer sheets?


WOW.. I didn't know that. I usually use seperate softener...but my hubby is a dryer sheet person.. and I have used them too.. being they are there. Now I wont use that anymore for sure.. Going to copy paste and safe your info.. THANKS.. wow.. love this group so much you learn!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

missjg said:


> WOW.. I didn't know that. I usually use seperate softener...but my hubby is a dryer sheet person.. and I have used them too.. being they are there. Now I wont use that anymore for sure.. Going to copy paste and safe your info.. THANKS.. wow.. love this group so much you learn!


Someday research is going to determine that laboratory rats cause cancer. Then we can all just breathe a sigh of relief. :lol:


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

headlemk said:


> Someday research is going to determine that laboratory rats cause cancer. Then we can all just breathe a sigh of relief. :lol:


LOL :lol:


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

I had trouble with my clothes not getting dry and found it was not the dryer, but lint caught up in the vent. These new houses are built with the laundry in the middle of the house, so the dryer vents out the roof. Stupid idea. Had to get someone to blow the lint out. $50 charge. But it worked


----------



## LanaG (Feb 15, 2011)

I've used a Samsung front loader washer and dryer for the last five years. I selected them because the washer levels itself when a heavy load spins. Took some time to get used to them, but here's how I found the best end product - clean and minimally creased clothing. I use slightly less than HE type detergent then stated. I use 1-2 scoops of Borax (find in Walmart) in each colored load and wash on 'normal' - slightly longer cycle than permanent press. If white load I use 1/2 cup of bleach and use hot water. To dry the clothes I use an old washcloth sprayed with fabric softener which has been diluted with water (3 to 4 times more water than softener - I only buy one bottle and it lasts longer than I know!) Softener really works well if used sparingly - so no buildup on machine or clothes! To remove stains - I get many because I'm well-endowed and that's where food sometimes lands! I use "Awesome" degreaser which is sold in the $1 stores. The best product I've found to remove stains, even olive oil - I just pre-spray stain and throw in the wash - not perfect, but better than anything else I've tried! After wash ends I separate load into two dryer loads trying to keep lightweight clothes and heavier clothes separate. Removing IMMEDIATELY after dryer stops helps with wrinkles. Also to keep washer from getting an odor from leftover water, I use a terry washcloth to dry around rubber gasket where water settles and I leave the door slightly ajar overnite. I also remove the drawer that holds detergent and spill out any water and keep the drawer on top of machine till the next day. I haven't had any problems with mildew odor - I HATE that smell! Lastly, I too have a ridiculous dryer vent that vents thru the roof - what genius thought of that! I hated spending $$$ to have vent cleaned out yet I know how important it is - A neighbor said she had hubby use his shop vac and separated the dryer hose from pipe - vacuumed out all lint then used leaf blower to make sure it was all gone! 
Worked like a charm! I also make sure I empty lint trap after each load of clothes and use a yardstick wrapped in fabric to clean under the dryer.
Hope this helps! PS If I were to buy another dryer I would buy one with a steam setting.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

How do you make Dryer Balls?? Sounds like something I could use.


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

Angela W said:


> I've tried line drying -- my mother never had a dryer (who did in those days?) -- in my experience I've frequently had to REwash almost everything because of bird poop. (Have you SEEN how much a pigeon or seagull can produce???)


Ditto. Plus too many times have to run out to bring the washing back in when it suddenly rains. Or look out of the window at work and just know that the washing is going to be wetter than when you put it out plus all the "Extras" you mention!!


----------



## Linda (Jan 16, 2011)

I have the rubber spike balls but I never heard of the wool balls. I don't want to sound dumb, but how do you make them?


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

seafox said:


> we used to use tennis balls in with comforters, but I suppose the synthetic fluff/rubber is not so hot on clothes.


Have used tennis balls as well - recommended for feather and down coats and duvets. Not sure if they made the washing dry quicker, but they certainly gave "loft" to the filling.


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

I have had my gas Kenmore dryer a whopping 37 years, yes,37 years and it is still going strong. I have been using dryer balls for approximately 2years. It has cut down on my drying time by about 1/4-1/3. I tightly wind scrap wool, coat each ball with some roving that I slightly needle felt, then I put in nylon stockings to felt in the washer and dryer. After / years I can finally say they r showing wear and I will recover them shortly.


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

Linda said:


> I have the rubber spike balls but I never heard of the wool balls. I don't want to sound dumb, but how do you make them?


Here is one of many sites: Skip the whole crochet a chain, just wind a ball http://www.imperfecthomemaking.com/2011/04/homemade-wool-dryer-balls.html


----------



## Linda (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks so much wannabegranny. I figured it was something simple but wasn't sure.


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

your welcome. I started making these a few months ago and tested thru family and neighbors. Well now many other neighbors want some and the rest of the family will be getting some for Christmas in their little "home use" stockings. Have fun


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

What is a spike ball?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

headlemk said:


> I have a Maytag front loader. Love love love it except you have to use a washer cleaner every couple of weeks (Tide makes them), because it starts to smell stale in the washer. I don't think it drains totally because it's a front loader. Uses much less water though.


I have a front loader and I normally use white vinegar in place of fabric conditioner. This also stops any unpleasant smells in the washing machine. Maybe try it next time instead of the Tide washer cleaner and add a capful of eucalyptus oil as well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

headlemk said:


> Someday research is going to determine that laboratory rats cause cancer. Then we can all just breathe a sigh of relief. :lol:


Yes!!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

joankav said:


> How do you make Dryer Balls?? Sounds like something I could use.


Use the "search" feature at the top of this page and then type in "dryer balls'


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

SherryH said:


> I agree, unfortunately I live where I can't have a clothesline. Nothing smells better than freshly laundered, line dried clothes.


They actually sell indoor clotheslines -- not those "X" shaped clothes racks, these are the four-sided actual clotheslines you see in backyards, but with a tripod base so they stand on a floor. They can be used in a small apartment and be folded up quickly for storage. The price made me hesitate (US $50 about 5 years ago on Amazon) but I saved the cost back in less than 6 months because it doesn't use electricity like the dryer. I use mine for everything except bath towels, hang the clothes before I go to work and fold them when I get home (or before I go to bed, fold when I wake up), one minute to fold up the clothesline itself and put it the closet -- it's about 6"x6"x50" folded, 50"x50"x50" with five rows of lines (one or two washer loads) when it's up. I've filled mine full of jeans and other heavy stuff with no problem except my nerves the first time.

In warm weather I put mine next to the large open window in my suburban apartment during hours when the sun shines in and even get a little if that sunshine smell. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!

But even in the depths of winter -- no sunshine smell! -- I love it. Heck, in winter it's a natural humidifier too. You might want to consider one.


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance, what are wool dryer balls?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I have used tennis balls for comforters, blankets, etc. but nothing beats taking it out once in awhile and giving it a good shake.

Is there a pattern for dryer balls? Do you think they are more efficient or quieter or what?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

emuears said:


> Excuse my ignorance, what are wool dryer balls?


They apparently help to dry your washing quicker. I don't think we have them here in OZ but they sound a great idea.
Look at previous post from Wannabeagrannie, on this page. Sounds simple :thumbup:


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi, dryer balls sound wonderful. How do you make them please?

I'm in the UK & recently had a new Panasonic washing machine, it is amazing, can highly recommend. Not sure if you can get them in the USA though.


----------



## gram-nana (Sep 16, 2012)

Is there a pattern for wool dryer balls? I do use the spikey ones, but the wool ones sound great.


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

How do dryer balls work, do they absorb the damp or what, sorry never heard of them in Oz. I have seen the spiky ones but as we line dry even in winter maybe we don't need them. I have friends in other parts of the country who could benefit from them so I am still interested.


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Good to read the remarks on dryer balls. I wonder if wool balls are better than others? I made a few that were filled with tightly wound pieces of fabric or yarn, then knitted a tennis ball sized cover for them in cotton yarn. I do like them, but have never used any other type. Do you think that wool would do a better job? xxx


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

RE dryer lint. If you run water in the lint trap from The dryer and it holds water or the water runs out slowly you have softener or dryer sheet build-up. Scrub the screen with a brush and some soap, rinse and allow to dry before putting it back I to the dryer. This can be part of a slow dryer problem, but it doesn't get a lot of attention.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

CLKnitter said:


> I've heard that about the HE top loaders. Any brand
> 
> I have my heart set on a front loader. They, also have issues.


I absolutely LOVE my LG front loaders and as a bonus, they are bright red! I love color.

LG has a direct drive, so there are no belts to get stretched out or break. Right now, I'm living in my sister's house, taking care of my 86 year old mother while my sister is in Kuwait for a year. She has Whirlpool front loaders and they are wonderful, too.

As with any front loader, I leave the door of the washing machine open when not in use, and I do not leave clothes in the washer to create odor. My water and electric bill dropped by a combined $30 a month when I switched to front loaders!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

It sounds like: tie pieces of wool yarn together. Wind the long strand around into a ball.
Carol K in OH


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

emuears said:


> How do dryer balls work, do they absorb the damp or what, sorry never heard of them in Oz. I have seen the spiky ones but as we line dry even in winter maybe we don't need them. I have friends in other parts of the country who could benefit from them so I am still interested.


Dryer balls work just by bouncing around in the dryer, keeping the clothes looser and allowing the air to circulate better and to allow for more efficient drying. If you have an item that is stuffed, it also helps to separate the filling / stuffing for more even drying.

Are the yarn balls quieter than tennis balls would be?


----------



## AvaT60 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

